# Baltimore Grand Prix Question



## Brendon (Aug 22, 2012)

Did anyone on the forums attend last year? I can't find anything on the website about camera restrictions and I'm curious if I'm going to get turned away if I show up with a 5D and 70-200 2.8. 

Thanks in advance!


----------

